# headlight help....



## Echo1982 (Nov 17, 2003)

hey i wanted to change the foglights to make them brighter but i cant seem to be able to get the whole front light out... can someone help me with this?? thanx...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

should be able to go in from the backside to release the light from the mounts.


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

The only easy way to change anything in the headlight area is to drop the front bumper cover. Pain in the azz. Nissan wants almost two hours labor to change a damn lightbulb...

MY RIDES :jawdrop:


----------



## mainer03 (May 30, 2006)

Just replaced mine. If I had to do it again it might take me 45min to an hour. The hardest part was finding a forum with enough detail.

1) Remove 7 buttons holding in the top of the grill (under the lip of the hood). One style has a center button that you can gently pry up with a flat blade screw driver. The other style (two to the outside edge) has a small button that you push in about an 1/8in then pull it out. You can leave the chrome grill attached to the bumper cover.
2) Remove two phillips head screws on bottom edge of front bumper covcer just in front of the front wheel.
3) Pull back the bumper. Looking up behind the bumper cover you will see 2 10mm bolts with phillps heads. These bolts fasten the bumper cover to the front fender. You can remove these with a 12in extention on your ratchet.
4) With bumper cover dropped you can access 2 10mm bolts from the side and one more in the front of the light assembly. There are 2 more on the top front edge of the assembly inside the engine compartment.
5) You may need to remove a few more of those black buttons on the bottom edge of the bumper cover along the front edge of the car.

Good Luck!


----------



## Widget (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: Why is it so hard to change the bulbs? Look
in the forum for 2002/3 Maxima stolen HID assemblies.
This was Nissans fix for that problem.

Bill


----------

